# thailand visa



## roel677 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey friends,

I want to try some time in thailand, and maybe make it permanent

What are the options for several month stay, and for long term?

I know the basics. But wanna know the practical tricks and ways to make things work. I can pay if reasonable. But not huge amounts....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

roel677 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I want to try some time in thailand, and maybe make it permanent
> 
> ...


May be I understand wrong but........
If you know the basic and you need some info about tricks and payments ?????
You obviously don't qualify under the normal rules.

Many people like you causing regulars every year more problems because Immigration wants to stop this.
Example:In Nong Kai (N-E) there were many document falcifications.Now people have to go to their embassy to obtain a document that MUST be translated and certified bij thai Foreign Affairs ministry.A lot of trouble end money for many farang who are legally staying there for many many years already.


----------



## roel677 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have no need for a local job (got a decent online job). And i am 36 so retirement s not for me.

I am looking for any route that will legally work for me, and if there is a cost either for procedure or the law requires money, i am ready to pay.

I have no taste for forgery.... So that was not my intention. I only know that there are usually very many ways that newbies like me probably are not aware of.....





Cer said:


> you obviously don't qualify under the normal rules.


----------



## leisurelogix (Jan 2, 2011)

roel677 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I want to try some time in thailand, and maybe make it permanent
> 
> ...


Hi, i saw your message & also noted that you didnt get much help with your Q's
Take a look at the ED Visa (ausbildung) where you can get an extended visa if you study thai, there are quite a few nice perks (vorteile). in CHF it will cost you less than 1000 for the year.. It also seems pretty easy. although you might have to check if you are on an israeli,not the most loved in thailand & there might be restrictions. mazel tov..


----------

